# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Θα αποκτήσω budgie τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω..

## νεφελη

γεια σας, ειμαι νεα σε αυτο το site και θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας. τα χριστουγεννα ζητησα απο τους γονεις μου να μου παρουν ενα παπαγαλακι, παλια ειχα ενα cockatiel αλλα πεθανε (την ειχα βγαλει εξω να παρει καθαρο αερα, το κλουβι ηταν πανω σε στυλο, απο τον αερα το κλουβι επεσε, ανοιξε η πορτα, η κλοη προσπαθησε να βγει αλλα κολλησε και τελικα το κλουβι επεσε επανω της...δεν το ειχα παρει ειδηση...μετα απο κανενα δεκαλεπτο που το καταλαβα ηταν πολυ αργα, εκλαψα παρα πολυ αλλα τελικα το ξεπερασα..ναι ξερω πολυ πολυλογια τεσπα...) διαβασα διαφορα αρθρα και αλλα forum και κατεληξα στα budgie. θα ηθελα, αν μπορειτε βεβαια, να μου δωσετε συμβουλες, πληροφοριες για την εκπειδευση  και την φροντιδα τους κ.α. 
                                                                                       ~θνξ  :Happy:

----------


## νεφελη

καποιος?? :Icon Question:

----------


## christopher

Θα σου τα βασικά.
Το βασικότερο από όλα να αγοράσεις το καινούργιο σου φίλο ΜΟΝΟ από έμπιστο άνθρωπο. Μπορείς και να ζητήσεις έναν από εδώ πχ..
Αυτά που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να το πάρεις όσο πιο μικρό γίνεται, 4 με 8 μηνών το πολύ θα έλεγα εγώ.
Να έχει ζωντάνια το πουλάκι να φαίνεται δραστήριο, αυτό είναι μια καλή αρχή για να δούμε ότι είναι καλά στην υγεία του.
Να κοιτάξεις τα μάτια του να είναι εντελώς μαύρα γιατί αυτό δείχνει ότι είναι ακόμα μικρό,
να είναι καθαρό, προσοχή στην μύτη και στα μάτια του να μην έχουν σαν σάλια να στο πω γιατί αυτό πάλι δείχνει άρρωστο πουλάκι.

Αυτά για αρχή πιστεύω ότι φτάνουν.
ότι άλλο θες ρωτάς, για εκπαίδευση κλπ είναι ακόμα νωρίς έχεις πολλά άλλα για αρχή.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Νεφέλη!! Το forum έχει πάρα πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, εύκολα ταξινομημένες και μπορείς να τις βρεις με μια απλή αναζήτηση στην κατάλληλη ενότητα! 

Σου παραθέτω τα πιο βασικά άρθρα που πρέπει να διαβάσεις για να ξεκινήσεις το ταξίδι της ιδιοκτησίας ενός πτηνού, και ειδικά παπαγάλου!

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*


*Budgie : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )*


*Αγορά παπαγάλου και κριτήρια για την προσεκτική επιλογή του*


*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*


*H διατροφή ενός budgie*


*Το διαιτολόγιο των παπαγάλων μας*


*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*


*Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*


*Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.*


*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*


*Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας*

Τα παραπάνω άρθρα έχουν πληροφορίες από το πως να διαλέξεις ένα υγιές πτηνό, μέχρι το πως να το εκπαιδεύσεις και τον τρόπο για τις πτήσεις του μέσα στο σπίτι. Επίσης, σου παραθέτω άρθρα με βασικές πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο είδος παπαγάλου, τη διαμονή και τη διατροφή του. Ξεκίνα διαβάζοντας αυτά, και ότι απορία έχεις μας ρωτάς!!

Επίσης, επειδή είμαι και λίγο υπερπροστατευτική να σου θυμίσω ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχεις όταν πάρεις το παπαγαλάκι σου προκειμένου να μην επαναληφθεί κάποιο ατύχημα όπως στο κοκατιλάκι σου. Αυτά από εμένα για τώρα, καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και θα περιμένουμε να γνωρίσουμε το φτερωτό σου φίλο όταν τον αποκτήσεις!!!

----------


## blackmailer

εύχομαι Νεφέλη η δεύτερη σου προσπάθεια να έχεις ένα φτερωτό φιλαράκι να πάει καλύτερα. Το πόσο καλύτερα θα πάει εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά απο εσένα και το βαθμό ετοιμότητας που θα επιδείξεις όταν αποκτήσεις τελικά το μπατζάκι σου...Η Κων/να σου παρέθεσε μερικά πολύ καλά άρθρα που έχουν γραφτεί απο μέλη του φόρουμ μας, μελέτησε τα και ότι απορία προκύψει εδώ είμαστε και το συζητάμε!!!

----------


## νεφελη

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους σας! χριστοφορε εμ...εχεις απολυτο δικιο αλλα δεν ξερω κανεναν εκτροφεα και για αυτο σκευτηκα να το παρω απο ενα pet-shop που γνωριζω καλα αυτον που το εχει. και εγω θελω ενα μικρο παπαγαλακι αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου υπομονετικο ατομα και το θελω τα χριστουγεννα, απο οσο ξερω θα ειναι μεγαλο γιατι τα παπαγαλακι γεννιουνται την ανοιξη. θα δωσω πολυ προσοχη σε οτι θα κανω και θελω να το εκπαιδευσω καλα ωστε να κανει κολπακια.// κωνσταντινα σε ευχαριστω. τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα site τα εχω διαβασει και δινουν συμαντικες πληροφοριες για τα παπαγαλακια. μολις το παρω θα ανεβασω φωτο του, θελω να παρω αγορακι και εχω βρει το ονομα του..θα το ονομασω blue..νεκταριε και εγω το ιδιο ευχομαι ..θα διαβασω και αλλα sites και θα σας πω τυχον ερωτησεις..και παλι σας ευχαριστω

----------


## νεφελη

α! και κατι αλλο ασχετο..στο προφιλ μου λεει ''αυγο''. σε εσας λεει πχ ''στο κλαδι'', ''στη φωλια''..τι ειναι αυτα?

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα νεφελη και καλως  ηρθες στο φορουμ , η Κωσταντινα ελπιζω να σε βοηθησε αρκετα με τα λινκ που σου εστειλε, οσο αναφορα για την υπομονη , ειναι ενα απο τα συνατικοτερα πραγματα για μια σωστη συμβιωση με ενα πουλακι, ποσο μαλλον αν θες να το εκπαιδευσεις, πρεπει να εισαι υπομονετικη και ολα θα ερθουν στην ωρα τους !!!!Αυτα πχ αυγο,φωλια,κλαδι ειναι κατι σαν σταδια νομιζω, οσο πιο πολυ καιρο εισαι στο φορουμ και ασχολησαι ανεβαινεις σαν lvl  κατι τετοιο , παντως σου ευχομαι οταν παρεις το πουλακι σου να ειστε και οι δυο ευτιχισμενοι, και μεσα απ τα λογια σου καταλαβαινω πως θα το αγαπησεις πολυ !!!!!Περιμενουμε φωτο!! :Big Grin:

----------


## νεφελη

χαχα οκαυ μιχαλη  :winky:  με το υπομονετικη εννοουσα μεχρι να παρω το παπαγαλακι απο εκει και περα ολα ενταξει, εχω δει και αρκετα βιντεακια για την εκπαιδευση..μηπως ξερετε κανεναν με μικρα παπαγαλακια που να τα πουλαει ή κατι τετοιο? θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε και τι θα μπορουσα να αγρασω για το κλουβι του? (πχ κουνια, καθρεφτακι κ.α.)
 :Happy0159:

----------


## νεφελη

πως ειναι τα δικα σας παπαγαλακια? χρωμα, ρατσα, ονομα, φιλο και φωτο  :Party0024:

----------


## WhiteFace

Νεφελη, αν θες θα σου στειλω ενα πμ που θα σε βοηθησω να αγορασεις οτι χρειαζετε απο ενα μαγαζι ποθ ειναι πολυ φτηνα και μια παρατηρηση καθρεφτακι μην βαλεις κανει κακο στους παπαγαλους και γενικα στα πτηνα διοτι βλεπουν το ειδωλο τους και ειτε στρεσσαρονται ειτε εκφραζουν προστατευτικοτητα που σημαινει επιθετηκοτητα ουσιαστικα, οσο αναφορα για μενα εχω για πρωτη φορα παπαγαλακι, ειναι whiteface pearl pied cockatiel αρσενικο τον Νιτζελ απο την ταινια Ριο το εμπευστικα  6 μηνων το εχω περιπου για 3 μηνες και τον εχω εκπαιδευσει λιγακι (σημερα κιολας ανεβασα βιντεο στο θεμα ''Κολπα Κοκατιλ'') βεβαια ακομα ειναι αρχη αλλα ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια τα κοκατιλ και εχουν ακριβως την ιδια φροντιδα με τα μπατζι , ειναι απιστευτα πουλια και εχω ακουσει απο πολλους που εχουν μεγαλους παπαγαλους (ζακο,αμαζονες,μακαο) πως δεν θα ξεχασουν ποτε τα κοκατιλ που ειχαν , ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτα πουλια γεματα με συναισθηματα που αν κανεις το σωστο θα εχεις το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα και αυτο ο δικος μου,μου το θυμιζει καθημερινα !!



Οριστε καποιες φωτογραφιες !!
.

----------


## blackmailer

> α! και κατι αλλο ασχετο..στο προφιλ μου λεει ''αυγο''. σε εσας λεει πχ ''στο κλαδι'', ''στη φωλια''..τι ειναι αυτα?


*Τίτλοι μελών!!!*

----------


## νεφελη

μιχαλη σε ευχαριστω πολυ. δεν το ηξερα αυτο με το καθρεφτακι..ο νιτζελ ειναι πολυ ωραιος, μολις τον ειδα μου θυμισε το δικο μου κοκατιλ..θα προσπαθησω να βρω φωτο που ειχα βγαλει για να ανεβασω..ναι αν μπορεις στειλε ενα πμ. και σορρυ ειχε κολλησει ο η/υ αλλιως θα σας απαντουσα πιο νωρις..χχ

----------


## νεφελη

:Fighting0029:

----------


## νεφελη

Εσεις τι θα κανατε στη θεση μου? Θα αγοραζατε ενα παπαγαλακι απο pet shop που γνωριζετε ή θα περιμενατε μεχρι τ καλοκαιρι για να παρετε απο εκτροφεα ??

----------


## blackmailer

εάν θέλεις να το εκπαιδεύσεις και να το κοινωνικοποιήσεις δεν πρέπει να πάρεις απο πετ σοπ γιατί είτε θα είναι ανέφικτα αυτά είτε θα χρειαστούν πολλή και μεγάλη εμπειρία...
εγώ έχω πάρει απο πετ σοπ πουλάκια αλλά παραδείσια και καναρίνια μόνο. όταν αφορά σε παπαγάλους είμαι πιο επιφυλακτικός...όπως έκανα και με το παρροτλετ μου (που έψαχνα απο τα χριστούγεννα μέχρι που βρήκα αυτό που ήθελα τον Απρίλιο)

----------


## νεφελη

οκαυ σε ευχαριστω και παλι..μαλλον αυτο θα κανω, θα το παρω την ανοιξη

----------


## olga

Αν πάρεις απο πετ-σοπ θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι υγιές το πουλάκι, και αυτό δεν θα περιμένεις να στο βεβαιώσει αυτός που θα στο πουλήσει, αλλά θα πρέπει να κάτσεις αρκετη ώρα και να παρατηρήσεις τη συμπεριφορά του, τις κουτσουλιές του, αν είναι καθαρό το κλουβί, αν είναι άρρωστα τα άλλα πουλιά και άλλα. 

Και εγώ σου εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις σύντομα ένα φτερωτό φίλο και να είστε μαζί για χρόνια!

----------


## blackmailer

> Αν πάρεις απο πετ-σοπ θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι υγιές το πουλάκι, και αυτό δεν θα περιμένεις να στο βεβαιώσει αυτός που θα στο πουλήσει, αλλά θα πρέπει να κάτσεις αρκετη ώρα και να παρατηρήσεις τη συμπεριφορά του, τις κουτσουλιές του, αν είναι καθαρό το κλουβί, αν είναι άρρωστα τα άλλα πουλιά και άλλα.


πράγμα ουσιαστικά ανέφικτο!!!

----------


## olga

Ναι, ποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος. Απλα το ρισκαρεις...μπορει να φαινεται καλα αλλα να εχει καποιο μικροβιο που θα δημιουργησει αργοτερα προβληματα.

----------


## νεφελη

βρηκα μια φωτογραφια της...

----------


## blackmailer

πω πω μια φατσουλααααα....

----------

